# Hoegh Kobe tracking thread...



## jury (Aug 6, 2010)

bzzbenz said:


> Ugh!! The wait is killing me! :bawling: I have had so many dreams of this car! I ordered a 2011 328i convrt on 4th of July. My car sat at the port forever waiting for a shipping vessel and the ship changed at the last minute. The most frustrating part is I drive over the San Pedro bridge every week for work. I would love to meet my car at the port and pick it up right then and there!
> 
> I sold my 2006 325i on July 6, I figured I had some time to sell it and wait for the price I wanted. I had no idea the car would sell in 2 days! So i have been driving my friends 1998 Pathfinder! Cannot wait!
> 
> Hang in there everyone! Almost here!! :thumbup:


Ugh! Man, I feel for you.

I took Euro delivery on June 26th, drove around for two weeks, and dropped the car off in Hamburg. It's my first BMW and the wait has been killing me. I've definitely been having dreams about it, too. Of course, it has given me some time to plan the couple small modifications I'm going to make to the car once it shows up (window tint + OSS LED Angel Eyes).


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't know what percentage of the cars on the Kobe are ED vs. already sold vs. going into dealer inventory, but even if only a small fraction of the 1900+ are in the first two groups, we could have a major party when they land and get through customs. :thumbup: "Real soon now" as we say.


----------



## bzzbenz (May 6, 2005)

jury said:


> Ugh! Man, I feel for you.
> 
> I took Euro delivery on June 26th, drove around for two weeks, and dropped the car off in Hamburg. It's my first BMW and the wait has been killing me. I've definitely been having dreams about it, too. Of course, it has given me some time to plan the couple small modifications I'm going to make to the car once it shows up (window tint + OSS LED Angel Eyes).


HaHa! Me too! I already have my tint picked out and ordered a m3 rear lip spoiler. It unfortunately will be here before the car. I also already picked up my keychains and plate frame! I have a BMW pile going! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 510kut (Jul 28, 2004)

Please keep us updated as it gets to port and progresses through customs.

A few of us are on a boat a week or so behind. 

Is your being delivered to Weatherford?


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

510kut said:


> Please keep us updated as it gets to port and progresses through customs.
> 
> A few of us are on a boat a week or so behind.
> 
> Is your being delivered to Weatherford?


Yes, for me.


----------



## jury (Aug 6, 2010)

Stevens Creek BMW for me.

bzzbenz ***8212; What plate frame did you settle on?

Also, for you guys that have done Euro Delivery, any recommendations for reattaching the front (German) plate? I was able to take the plate with me and plan on cleaning it up and putting it back on. It was originally attached with double-sided tape. Is that a good way to go again or is physically reattaching a better option? I'm a little loathe to screw the plate into the front in case I ever choose to take it off. I wouldn't want to be stuck with the screw holes.


----------



## jury (Aug 6, 2010)

Oops, double post.


----------



## kabbyr (Jul 12, 2005)

Peter Pan in my case.

Two options I've picked out for mounting the front plate:

Autozone: http://bit.ly/c1qcwb
Other: http://www.skenedesign.com/FPBracket/index.shtml


----------



## jury (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome suggestions, thanks Kabbyr!


----------



## jury (Aug 6, 2010)

We're marching ever closer!


----------



## jury (Aug 6, 2010)

Lots of progress today:


----------



## bzzbenz (May 6, 2005)

I can't seem to track the ship. What site are you guys using?


----------



## jury (Aug 6, 2010)

Man, we get within the final stretch and the ship really starts cooking with gas!

Turns out we probably got moved back to the 18th at Hueneme because the Hoegh Kobe is making a stop in Long Beach on the 16th. While unlikely, perhaps we'll get ahead of schedule. Hueneme could still handle an extra ship on the 17th if we happened to show up early.










If you're interested in doing your own tracking at this point, you can head over to MarineTraffic.com and just click on the link next to "Latitude/Longitude". Now that the Hoegh Kobe is close to a major port, its position will update frequently (unlike when it was near Panama and AIS updates were few and far between).

For those of you tracking other ships, VesselTracker.com has a free membership (requires registration) and can give you some updates on the ship's progress through the Panama Canal ***8212; this is really helpful because you'll at least get some updates during the quiet period when your ship disappears in the Atlantic before reappearing in the Pacific.


----------



## bzzbenz (May 6, 2005)

I wonder how many days it takes for the car to get to the dealer? Does anyone know what the turn around time is? My dealership is like 30 miles from the port.


----------



## jury (Aug 6, 2010)

The big chunk of time will be clearing through customs and then passing through BMW's prep center. BMW has a dedicated facility right next to port Hueneme that cleans the car up and repairs any damage after the long ocean voyage. I think between customs and the prep center you should probably expect 4-5 days minimum.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

jury said:


> Man, we get within the final stretch and the ship really starts cooking with gas!
> 
> Turns out we probably got moved back to the 18th at Hueneme because the Hoegh Kobe is making a stop in Long Beach on the 16th. While unlikely, perhaps we'll get ahead of schedule. Hueneme could still handle an extra ship on the 17th if we happened to show up early.
> 
> ....


Thanks for all the details. I also found the ship. It is now headed approx. NNW (340 deg heading) at 13.7 knots, which puts it off of Long Beach in 15hr 41min. I have not found a detailed port schedule for LB, so I wonder what they are unloading there.


----------



## jury (Aug 6, 2010)

b-y said:


> Thanks for all the details. I also found the ship. It is now headed approx. NNW (340 deg heading) at 13.7 knots, which puts it off of Long Beach in 15hr 41min. I have not found a detailed port schedule for LB, so I wonder what they are unloading there.


Yah, it's not clear to me what's being unloaded, either. Perhaps another automaker's shipment? Long Beach is a big enough port that it could be practically anything. Heck, it could even be a boat!


----------



## jury (Aug 6, 2010)

The latest Hueneme schedule has the Hoegh Kobe docking on the 17th!

http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/201008121552-vessel_schedule.pdf


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

jury said:


> The latest Hueneme schedule has the Hoegh Kobe docking on the 17th!
> 
> http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/201008121552-vessel_schedule.pdf


Good catch! For those lurking...the Morning Crown is due in on 25 Aug, then the Triton Leader (with both BMWs and Buicks--or should I say "Opels") due in on 30 Aug, and the Ruby Ace on 31 Aug.


----------



## jury (Aug 6, 2010)

OK, the Hoegh Kobe just stopped in Long Beach ***8212; first at pier J before proceeding to pier F. Here's to hoping that it's a quick stop. I'll post again when she's underway.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

*More news...*

Here are the details and pix. Car arrived at the dealer last night. As they went to fill it with gas today, we noted the iDrive was non-functional. It does not accept any inputs. The radio is stuck on NPR (of all things), the split screen display shows the highest-level options on the left and the Nav data on the right, but you can not select other screens. There were "low battery" and "partial electrical systems" faults. The shop tried a battery charge and systems re-boot. The error messages cleared, but the ! in a triangle still appears and still no iDrive inputs possible.

Jonathan's remote diagnosis: residual bad karma from failing to follow the 12-hour rule in June and from impossing on him to post photos.

Partial solution one: posting photos now...

The wagon with the front plate.
Close up of the Umwelt Zone sticker. The Swiss vignette was also still there.
Wagon with friendly service person, heading back to the shop.

Partial solution two: car returns to the shop on Monday.

:thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## jury (Aug 6, 2010)

Ugh! So close yet so far :-(

It's a gorgeous car, though. Here's to hoping they get it all worked out quickly.


----------



## jury (Aug 6, 2010)

Just got the call from my dealer! 4pm pick up time today. Many pictures will be taken.

This quickly turned into the longest two and a half hours of my life.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

jury said:


> Just got the call from my dealer! 4pm pick up time today. Many pictures will be taken.
> 
> This quickly turned into the longest two and a half hours of my life.


Congrats! :thumbup:

I pick up my wagon for the second time at about 5 pm.


----------

